# Collembola foods



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

I've been on a bit of a kick lately with getting sprintails going and feeding them different things. I'm curious what other people are using other than yeast etc. I've tried spirulina/chlorella mix (aka tadpole food), fruit fly medium, leaves, and some veggies.
j


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I use white rice, and I occasionaly use cucumber peels. I find white rice to work much better than yeast.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Brocolli and spinach (I know... spinach has oxalate but if you put in occasionally it should be ok), both have good folic acid and vit E.

Tor's A and C model: Folic acid and vit E -> http://www.thebdg.org/library/illnesses/spindleleg1.htm

I don't know if Tor read it first but his model confirmed it.


SB


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I feed mine white rice, leaf litter, brine shimp fish food flakes, and spiruliuna flakes. They seem tolike the fish food the best, and leaf litter second best. I use the rotting leaves I find in my tanks though, not from outside. 

Ed Parker


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

flake and pellet fish food


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I would think rotting leaves from your tanks would be a no no if you mean tanks with frogs in them. You could spread problems quickly like this. I like yeast but have used leaves, cous cous, and rice.

I used to have some real stinky cultures that did great on leaves and cous cous. They got mites and fungus gnats eventually. I seem to have less problems with a drier medium and active yeast.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

why would leaves from tanks with frogs in them be a nono? I don't see or haven't seen any problems from it. The springtails that I have were actually collected from my red eyed's tank, which were living mutuallistically with some mites, as well as another species of springtails. I haven't had a problem yet, in fact, it seems as if the springtails have pretty much wiped out the mites already. 

Ed Parker


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've found white rice to be the best producer that I've tried...Cucumber peelings really jump start them as well.
I've put just about every kind of vegetable matter in them, cricket gutload, spirulina, fish food, brewers yeast....

One thing I want to try, there is a mushroom kit out there, where you can grow oyster mushrooms on your'e old coffee grounds. Since I drink a lot of coffee, and love mushrooms as well, I was thinking of trying it out...I bet the springtails would just love the spent mycelium!


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

If you collect food or leaves from a tank with frogs in it you can spread disease that way. If the frogs in the tank have some disease you could spread that throughout your collection by taking things from one tank and putting them in other tanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

My cultures have exploded on half baked patatoes. I had some extra from making patato skins for a party and tossed some in a culture after they cooled and noticed it did better then anything I've tried (including rice or cucumber peels) so now I keep a container in my fridge that I dole out a few chunks in each culture every few weeks. And the patatos have kept for a really long time (although I don't want to try them) :? .


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I use cous cous and sugar maple leaves. Both are readily consumed.

Jon Werner


----------

